# Breakdown cover in Morocco?



## 111758

Anybody know where we can obtain breakdown cover for Morocco?

Also where is the best place to buy snow chains (not for Morocco!!!)
Best price etc or has anybody out there any for sale?

Paul and Ann


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Maybe this forum sponsors, can suggest an insurance company.

http://www.desertdetours.com/routes.htm


----------



## cater_racer

I dont' wish to be negative, but.......

I should imagine that breakdown insurance for Morocco is about as much value as a chocolate fireguard.

Why don't you send the money to Barnardo's?

Ray of Desert Detours will help you out (if you book with him) but other than that I would spend the money on a good service, and trust to luck.

If you have no faith in your vehicle, then don't go.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

http://www3.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=13516

More info on the above link


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

If you need recovery near Ouarzazate, Peter at Bikers Home will come to your assistance.

He acts as recovery for ANWB, the Royal Dutch Automobile Club.

Tim (signed in on Irene's account)


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Irene75359 said:


> If you need recovery near Ouarzazate, Peter at Bikers Home will come to your assistance.
> 
> He acts as recovery for ANWB, the Royal Dutch Automobile Club.
> 
> Tim (signed in on Irene's account)


Thanks for that interesting knowledge, we went to Morocco in December, with the motorhome but decided against taking the motorbike thinking it would be too much hassle, and that the roads were not up for it. We have a tourer BMW and that would have managed, next time we go we would definately take as GS the roads and areas in Morocco are just made for it.

I just to also say that there was not breakdown cover available, we used to be Comfort and although they said that cover you, on further investigation it looked like you had to sort yourself out and claim later, bearing in mind that receipts are nearly non existant and part of the breakdown requirement is the support that you get whilst your are in the country, not for when you get home. That said I think you could always get something arranged locally.

Regards

Pat


----------



## snailsontour

> Anybody know where we can obtain breakdown cover for Morocco?


ADAC (the German AA) covers all of your vehicles for all of Europe and the countries touching the Med, including Morocco - for 83.5 euros.
Bob


----------



## PAT4NEIL

snailsontour said:


> Anybody know where we can obtain breakdown cover for Morocco?
> 
> 
> 
> ADAC (the German AA) covers all of your vehicles for all of Europe and the countries touching the Med, including Morocco - for 83.5 euros.
> Bob
Click to expand...

I thanks for the information, Do they cover mainland Turkey.

Pat


----------



## snailsontour

> Do they cover mainland Turkey?


Yes.


----------



## toojo

Bob do ADAC have a site in English.John.


----------



## tommytli

i think that will work for you http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...arch?q=adac&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBF_en-GBGB271GB271


----------



## toojo

Thanks Tommy


----------



## bambi2

We have friends who have broken down in Morocco and had the work done there, it was done well and also cheap., in another case a man died and his wife could not drive I believe they were with the RAC at the time and they sent a driver to drive the motor home back, we had a service done on our Hymer there, it was done very well. bambi2 :roll:


----------



## snailsontour

> do ADAC have a site in English


Hi John
There is a limited amount of English - Google "ADAC English" to bring up the page. Alternatively open the www.adac.de through a translation service like babel fish.

If you email or phone them, they will respond in excellent English.
Bob


----------



## toojo

Thanks Bob


----------



## TonyG44

*breakdown in Morocco*

the Barnardo's post is right
forget it, you could wait for a week!
best sort it locally, you will need a local guide/friend to make sure they do not take advantage of a stranded rich foreigner
we had a broken fuel pump on the Land Rover
it was all sorted and fixed in 2 hours van cleaned
all for 80 euros, they were brilliant
BUT I have heard some horror stories of 'mechaniques' in Morocco
with not much more than a hammer and chisel
Tony


----------

